# Split thickness Skin Graft



## fredcpc (Jul 6, 2011)

We had a general surgeon that did a Split thick skin graft from the thigh to the calf of the same patient. The measurement was 35 centimeters. When I look at the STSG cpt codes all I see is ones for infants and children. I know that adults get these procedures done too. Questions, now...
1) What are the cpt codes for this procedure?
2) Where are the Adult cpt code?

Thank you for your help...


----------



## DeeCPC (Jul 7, 2011)

15100  Split graft, trunk, arms, legs; first 100 sq cm or less, *or* one percent of body area of infants and children (except 15050)

The code is the 1st 100 sq cm for adults *OR* 1% of body area for infants and children.

Does the actual documentation state 35 sq cm since "The measurement was 35 centimeters."  makes me wonder did they mean 7cmx5cm or 35cm x35cm ???


----------

